# Sound oftmals erst nach Neustart



## Sleepwalker47 (2. Mai 2012)

Howdy Kumpel's,

seit ich vor ca. 3 Monaten meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt habe, bekomme ich meistens erst nach einem Neustart wieder Ton.
Am Anfang war es mir egal - mittlerweile könnte ich kotzen 

Pc läuft analog über einen AVR.

Ich denke es ist aber softwaretechnisch irgendwas nicht richtig.. Am Receiver liegt es definitiv nicht.

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen ?


MfG


----------



## Bier (2. Mai 2012)

Ich denke es wäre noch wichtig zu wissen, welche Soundkarte verbaut ist und um welches Betriebssystem es sich handelt. Soundtreiber mal neu installiert? Ist das System übertaktet?


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (2. Mai 2012)

Natürlich, hab' ich ganz vergessen.

VIA On-Board Sound
Win7 64-Bit
CPU um 500MHZ übertaktet 
Treiber sind alle aktuell und wurden auch schon neu installiert.

Ca. bei 1/3 der Starts wird der Sound nicht mit geladen.


----------



## Bier (2. Mai 2012)

Also an starkem OC sollte es nicht liegen.
Aber mal ne andere Frage: Warum schließt du das ganze nicht digital an?


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Mai 2012)

rein zufällig ein realtek-soundchip?  dann gute nacht ...   die dinger laufen richtig *******.  beste abhilfe: soundkarte kaufen  asus xonar dg, kostet 30€ und klingt schon sehr gut   wenn dus an nem verstärker hast, wirst du ja vermutlich auch etwas auf den klang achten


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (3. Mai 2012)

Hatte es mal digital per Toslink angeschlossen, aber irgendwie bilde ich mir ein, es würde schlechter klingen .



> rein zufällig ein realtek-soundchip?


Nein, ein VIA-Chip.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir wirklich bald 'ne SoKa kaufen, 30€ ist ja ein Klacks und ich bin den nervigen OnBoard-Sound los


Bis dahin trotzdem jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee was da wieder schief läuft ?


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Mai 2012)

also meine rumspackenden realtek-chips der vergangenheit liefen meist wieder, nachdem ich den treiber rutnergeschmissen und ihn windows noch mal neu installieren haben lasse.  aber das war dann auch nur ne lösung für ein paar wochen.

wenn du das geld übrig hast und deinen ohren was gutes tun möchtest, kauf dir echt ne soundkarte. die günstigsten guten gibts ab 30€.  ich würde zu einer von asus greifen, die xonar reihe ist echt gut. ansosnten sind die creatives auch ok, wobei man viel hört, dass sie mittlerweile nicht mehr so toll sind wie die von asus.


----------



## Bier (3. Mai 2012)

Oha um welchen AVR handelt es sich denn, wenn er schlechter als der Onboardsound klingen soll?


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Mai 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Oha um welchen AVR handelt es sich denn, wenn er schlechter als der Onboardsound klingen soll?


 wo schreibt er das denn?!   habe auch noch nie nen avr gesehen, der so grausig klingt wie manche onboard-sounchips  

obwohl ....  also aldi traue ich das zu  gut dass die keine hifi-komponenten verticken


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> wo schreibt er das denn?!  habe auch noch nie nen avr gesehen, der so grausig klingt wie manche onboard-sounchips
> 
> obwohl .... also aldi traue ich das zu  gut dass die keine hifi-komponenten verticken



Post Nr.6. Schon mal nach neuen Treibern geschaut, aber vom Hersteller und nicht von der Asus Seite?


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (3. Mai 2012)

> Post Nr.6


Da steht doch nicht das mein AVR schlechter als OnBoard-Sound klingt 
Nur das ich mit einer Soundkarte den OnBoard-Sound los bin !?

Ich kenne mich mit SoKa's nicht wirklich aus, aber der Ton sollte doch auch besser werden, wenn der AVR durch die SoKa gefüttert wird ?

AVR ist ein Yamaha RX-V471 mit 2 Nubert 311.



> Schon mal nach neuen Treibern geschaut, aber vom Hersteller und nicht von der Asus Seite?


Beides, leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Bier (3. Mai 2012)

Nein das ist so: wenn du den AVR digital verbindest macht die Soundkarte gar nichts. Da ist es egal ob es onboard oder ne 2000€ teure Soundkarte ist Das Signal wird nur durchgeschleift und dann vom AVR von digital zu analog gewandelt. Immoment wandelt dein Onboardchip das digitale Signal zu einem analogen. Der Yamaha sollte deutlich bessere Wandler haben als der Onboardsound. Sprich: wenn dein Onboardsound tatsächlich hinüber sein sollte und du dir eine Soundkarte kaufst, dann nimm die günstigste mit einem digitalen Ausgang und schließ alles digital an.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2012)

Generell sollte es besser klingen wenn der Receiver die Decodierung selbst übernimmt, da kann man sich die Soundkarte wirklich sparen.


----------

